# Post your 2022 FIELD Tournaments



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

Washington State Archery Association will have our WSAA Field Championship, combined with the NW Outdoor Sectional, on 18-19 June 2022 at KBH Archers, 3680 Old Belfair Hwy, Belfair WA

www.kbh-archers.com

www.facebook.com/KBHArchers









Covered shooting line on practice flat









Paved walking path to targets on practice flat









Playground for the youngsters









KBH Clubhouse - indoor range and kitchen


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

IOWA, Dyersville Sportsman Club, Dyersville west of Dubuque, Ia... July 10th, 9 am start. Iowa State Archery Assn State Field CHAMPIONSHIPS


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

IOWA, Dyersville Sportsman Club, Dyersville west of Dubuque, Ia... July 10th, 9 am start. Iowa State Archery Assn State Field CHAMPIONSHIPS.

NFAA Field Championships July 20-24th Pa..


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

wa-prez said:


> Washington State Archery Association will have our WSAA Field Championship, combined with the NW Outdoor Sectional, on 18-19 June 2022 at KBH Archers, 3680 Old Belfair Hwy, Belfair WA
> 
> www.kbh-archers.com
> 
> www.facebook.com/KBHArchers


Here are links to the flyers for our Washington State Field and NFAA NW Outdoor (both held at the same place the same weekend).

WSAA Field: 








WSAA Field Championship - KBH Archers - 18-19 June 2022.pdf







drive.google.com





NW Outdoor: 








Northwest Outdoor Sectional - KBH Archers - 18-19 June 2022.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

In case you haven't seen it yet (just came out today) NFAA has setup a summer outdoor league for Field / Hunter / Animal rounds.

Here's link to their page with the info:

2022 NFAA National Outdoor League | NFAA (nfaausa.com) 





__





2022 NFAA National Outdoor League | NFAA


The 2022 National Outdoor League is facilitated by NFAA clubs and shops across the country, allowing members to compete on a national platform.




www.nfaausa.com


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I hear that we might have one this year in Arizona. It will be some time in November. But date and location are TBD.


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

wa-prez said:


> In case you haven't seen it yet (just came out today) NFAA has setup a summer outdoor league for Field / Hunter / Animal rounds.
> 
> Here's link to their page with the info:
> 
> ...


This sounds like a good idea, but there are some schedule difficulties. We are almost done with our field series before the start date. I could get 2 scores to turn in, but TFAA doesn't shoot any animal rounds. We only shoot one 900 round in Texas, it is usually in September.


----------



## Russ H (Jul 28, 2016)

San Diego Archers has a field shoot almost every month if you are visiting. Calendar at Sandiegoarchers.com. Usually one 3d and one NFAA field round per month with a few novelties mixed in. All open to anyone.


----------

